# Best 3x3 on the Market 2021 Edition



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

There are a variety of different 3x3s on the market, and they are all great. But, depending on personal preferance, people can have different choices of what's the best 3x3 for them in particular. So, I created this poll for YOU to vote for what you think is the best 3x3 on the market currently. You can choose up to 3 votes and this vote ENDS IN 14 DAYS. If you think i have anything i missed, you can let me know  Enjoy!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 9, 2021)

Can you please add the Gouhong V4, and the tengyun v1, and v2


----------



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

oh geez i forgot sry


----------



## sumtingwong (Mar 9, 2021)

Also forgetting the mgc line and the first rs3 m


----------



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

tru but the first rs3m is irrelevant nowadays imo


----------



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Can you please add the Gouhong V4, and the tengyun v1, and v2


i dont know how to edit the poll sad


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 9, 2021)

Top 5 3x3's currently (in no particular order and without regarding price)

- Valk Elite
- RS3M 2020
- WRM 2020
- Tengyun V1
- Guhong V4


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 9, 2021)

The Valk should be considered one of the best; so many people still use it.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> The Valk should be considered one of the best; so many people still use it.


i have the valk M on the very top


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> The Valk should be considered one of the best; so many people still use it.


In terms of performance i think the Valk Elite is a direct upgrade. But of course, since the Valk is cheaper a lot of people still use it


----------



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

nonmag cubes are irrelevant


----------



## Eamon (Mar 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Can you please add the Gouhong V4, and the tengyun v1, and v2


maybe i ll create a part 2 of this


----------



## sumtingwong (Mar 9, 2021)

Eamon said:


> nonmag cubes are irrelevant


That's not entirely true since some blind solvers prefer non mag


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2021)

You should probably remove some cubes that came before the respective company’s flagship.
For example I don’t think the XS and X v2 need to be there if the 11 M Pro is there


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 9, 2021)

my favorite cubes on the list.
Gan 11 m pro (i got it as a present so i didnt have to worry about the $$ so that made it top 5 for me ) 
Valk 3 m (my brothers main and an awesome cube, but he only has stickered so i cant get used to the shades.)
rs3m (i dont think this is the best, but for its price its definitely pretty good, i never set it up properly so i dont love it that much cuz of that.)
also i like gan 
but seriously i think that they arernt great in generall, but i like there cubes. (my opinion)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 9, 2021)

i don't like how gan 11 m pro is getting so many votes..,


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 9, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i don't like how gan 11 m pro is getting so many votes..,


I think the reason it has so many votes is because the way the cube is displayed when it is being sold and the impression gan has on a lot of people makes everyone assume it is just the best on the market.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 9, 2021)

This kind of thing has been done to death.


----------



## qwr (Mar 9, 2021)

Eamon said:


> oh geez i forgot sry


you can still add options
where's my tengyun option? legit


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I think the reason it has so many votes is because the way the cube is displayed when it is being sold and the impression gan has on a lot of people makes everyone assume it is just the best on the market.


Or maybe it’s just a really great cube. I’m using it over lots of other great cubes, like the WRM, Valk Elite, RS3M, MS3v1, Tengyun, GuHongv4,etc. Just because Gan is overhyped does not mean their products are carried by it. They still make great cubes.

Edit: No need for the negative reactions just because you disagree. That's just childish lmao

Also there are valid reasons to use the GAN 11 over other cubes, mainly weight. If you have issues with your wrists like I do, a lighter cube is way more favorable since it puts less strain on the wrists.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 9, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Or maybe it’s just a really great cube. I’m using it over lots of other great cubes, like the WRM, Valk Elite, RS3M, MS3v1, Tengyun, GuHongv4,etc. Just because Gan is overhyped does not mean their products are carried by it. They still make great cubes.


they make decent cubes but they dont last very long, and it is overpriced for what it is


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> they make decent cubes but they dont last very long, and it is overpriced for what it is


What the hell are you doing to your cubes then? I’ve never had issues with any of Gans cubes since I started cubing in 2015


----------



## qwr (Mar 9, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> What the hell are you doing to your cubes then? I’ve never had issues with any of Gans cubes since I started cubing in 2015


yeah I've always said if you feel like your cube is "dying" that just means it's time to clean out and relube. Although for some cubes like old ones and big cubes it may not be worth the effort


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> yeah I've always said if you feel like your cube is "dying" that just means it's time to clean out and relube. Although for some cubes like old ones and big cubes it may not be worth the effort


no. The actual plastic is cracking.


----------



## qwr (Mar 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> no. The actual plastic is cracking.


which puzzle is that? sounds like a defect. most speedcubes don't do that.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> which puzzle is that? sounds like a defect. most speedcubes don't do that.


356 X Numerical IPG
I think its like that because it is used, but its unlikely as it was in perfect condition when I got it (Problems started about 90 days after purchase)


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 10, 2021)

GAN cubes are really good, I just hate their prices a d marketing strategy


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2021)

Wait why are people voting for the RS3M 2020 instead of the WRM 2020?
I understand the RS3 is way better for your budget but if we’re looking at the best...


----------



## porkyp10 (Mar 10, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait why are people voting for the RS3M 2020 instead of the WRM 2020?
> I understand the RS3 is way better for your budget but if we’re looking at the best...


Cause the RS3M 2020 and the WRM 2020 have a very similar feel, with the WRM being heavier and a mm smaller. If two cubes feel very similar, then people would probably choose the cheaper one, which is the RS3M 2020. Plus having a cheap cube with flagship performance gives budget cubers more accessibility to good cubes, which makes it a great candidate for the best cube in the market. Most professionally set up RS3M 2020s are cheaper than a factory WRM 2020. Price doesn't determine the performance of a cube nowadays.

Edit: Apparently the RS3M is heavier than the WRM. My bad.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> the WRM being heavier and a mm smaller


What?! the WRM is even heavier than the RS3M?
I can't believe it! Do they put heavy metals in it?


----------



## Eamon (Mar 11, 2021)

bruh i just want to know how the gan 11 is better than the rs3m2020


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

Eamon said:


> bruh i just want to know how the gan 11 is better than the rs3m2020


25% lighter, faster, a lot more stable, and more customizable.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> 25% lighter, faster, a lot more stable, and more customizable.


I think you are forgetting one:
Lighter, faster, a lot more stable, more customizable, and a heck lot more expensive!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Eamon said:


> bruh i just want to know how the gan 11 is better than the rs3m2020


There isn’t really a “better” or “best” cube as long as it was made in the last 5 years and has magnets, especially comparing those 2 cubes. They are obviously both amazing cubes, so it just depends on what feeling each individual person likes in a cube.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't care about the price. We are not talking about a $100,000 car.


----------



## qwr (Mar 11, 2021)

I still believe the GTS2M was the peak of flagship cubes and we've plateaued from there


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

How is the RS3M an amazing cube? I have one and it's a wooden cube compared to my GAN11.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> How is the RS3M an amazing cube? I have one and it's wooden cube compared to my GAN11.


A lot of people love the cube and main it. Once again, your personal preference is that the Gan 11 is better than the RS3M 2020. Other people think that the RS3M is better. It really isn’t anything to argue about, though.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> How is the RS3M an amazing cube? I have one and it's a wooden cube compared to my GAN11.


its like an upgraded Gan X. Many people liked the wight and feeling of it. The XS and 11 are both light cubes


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> A lot of people love the cube and main it. Once again, your personal preference is that the Gan 11 is better than the RS3M 2020. Other people think that the RS3M is better. It really isn’t anything to argue about, though.


The question was: "how the gan 11 is better than the rs3m2020?"
"25% lighter, faster, a lot more stable, and more customizable." is my answer.
And when I use a cube, I don't care about its price. I care about its performances.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> The question was: "how the gan 11 is better than the rs3m2020?"
> "25% lighter, faster, a lot more stable, and more customizable." is my answer.
> And when I use a cube, I don't care about its price. I care about its performances.


lighter is not "better" Its a preferance.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

If you like to cube with an anvil, it's a preference indeed.
And I forgot to mention the springs' noise. Another "preference", I suppose.


----------



## qwr (Mar 11, 2021)

rs3m 2020 is good for its price but I can't say it's definitively better than a little magic m or a meilong m. I think dayan was on the right track with the tengyun line and those cubes has a very unique feel that could be mainworthy.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> If you like to cube with an anvil, it's a preference indeed.
> And I forgot to mention the springs' noise. Another "preference", I suppose.


The sarcasm is really unnecessary. Maybe light cubes are too fast for some people. You seem to not understand that just because you don’t like something doesn’t mean other people don’t like it. Neither of these cubes are objectively better, it just matters what you like in a cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> rs3m 2020 is good for its price but I can't say it's definitively better than a little magic m or a meilong m. I think dayan was on the right track with the tengyun line and those cubes has a very unique feel that could be mainworthy.


yea. I cant wait for the tengyun v3


----------



## qwr (Mar 11, 2021)

I want to add that now that I've spent like more than three hours in total fiddling with the rs3m 2020 to take care of the screws coming out and spring noise, it's a nice feeling cube with a solid weight to the turning which is rare for budget cubes. But the spring noise is annoying and from what I've seen pretty widespread.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> I want to add that now that I've spent like more than three hours in total fiddling with the rs3m 2020 to take care of the screws coming out and spring noise, it's a nice feeling cube with a solid weight to the turning which is rare for budget cubes. But the spring noise is annoying and from what I've seen pretty widespread.


oh I found a nice trick for the spring noise. Ill make a video sometime and mention you in the post!


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The sarcasm is really unnecessary. Maybe light cubes are too fast for some people. You seem to not understand that just because you don’t like something doesn’t mean other people don’t like it. Neither of these cubes are objectively better, it just matters what you like in a cube.


Don't try to patronize me. You don't realize that I'm 3 or 4 times older than you. 
Unless you are into powerlifting, lighter equipment are usually preferred as they cause left stress on the body. In this case, less fatigue in the fingers. But, indeed, if you prefer a heavier equipment, it's a matter of preference.
Now, the weight isn't the only factor. Stability is a much important factor.
If I would like to talk about my preferences, I would have said that I don't like the touch feeling nor the taint of some colors of the RS3M but those are indeed preferences and not facts.
Maybe you don't realize that you are trying to rationalize your preference for an objectively worse cube.
If the people at Moyu had thought the RS3M has flagship qualities do you really think they would have fix its price at less than 10 bucks?
Seriously, there is no possible debate if all you have to say is "everything is a matter of preference".


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Unless you are into powerlifting, lighter equipment are usually preferred as they cause left stress on the body. In this case, less fatigue in the fingers. But, indeed, if you prefer a heavier equipment, it's a matter of preference.


True.


Pyjam said:


> Now, the weight isn't the only factor. Stability is a much important factor.
> If I would like to talk about my preferences, I would have said that I don't like the touch feeling nor the taint of some colors of the RS3M but those are indeed preferences and not facts.
> Maybe you don't realize that you are trying to rationalize your preference for an objectively worse cube.


I think that with cubing, (generally, not all the time) weight and stability go hand-in-hand. Most of the time, a heavier cube will be more stable.


Pyjam said:


> If I would like to talk about my preferences, I would have said that I don't like the touch feeling nor the taint of some colors of the RS3M but those are indeed preferences and not facts.


Yes, those are your preferences, but I guess that I just took your posts as "Hey, the RS3M sucks because I don't like it," but I guess that I was wrong there.


Pyjam said:


> Maybe you don't realize that you are trying to rationalize your preference for an objectively worse cube.


I never said anything about my preferences. I don't have, and I have never tried, either of these cubes, so I don't know what I'm talking about when it comes to these specific cubes. I am just saying that everybody should be allowed to have their own personal preferences because there is no "best" cube.


----------



## carcass (Mar 11, 2021)

I think (probably)
XS > 11 M Pro
What is so much better? I couldn't tell you. I don't have an 11 M pro. But I do know that the XS is so well suited to my turning I don't know what else I would use


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Don't try to patronize me. You don't realize that I'm 3 or 4 times older than you.
> Unless you are into powerlifting, lighter equipment are usually preferred as they cause left stress on the body. In this case, less fatigue in the fingers. But, indeed, if you prefer a heavier equipment, it's a matter of preference.
> Now, the weight isn't the only factor. Stability is a much important factor.
> If I would like to talk about my preferences, I would have said that I don't like the touch feeling nor the taint of some colors of the RS3M but those are indeed preferences and not facts.
> ...


Yes, but preference stills plays a factor. You cannot declare that one cube is objectively better than another, unless it is incredibly obvious. There are decent amount of people who prefer RS3M 2020 more than the 11, and no one can declare that those people are objectively wrong.


----------



## porkyp10 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Maybe you don't realize that you are trying to rationalize your preference for an objectively worse cube.


There is no cube that is "objectively" the best now. We're not in a time where only one cube is the only choice to get great times anymore. Not everyone is saying that the Gan 11 M Pro is the best cube the same way people said that the DaYan Zhanchi was the best cube back then. Like others are saying, personal preference is now a big factor.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> I still believe the GTS2M was the peak of flagship cubes and we've plateaued from there



The GTS2M is still my main cube even after trying so many new ones. It just got a full cleaning and new stickers yesterday.


----------



## qwr (Mar 11, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> The GTS2M is still my main cube even after trying so many new ones. It just got a full cleaning and new stickers yesterday.


yup I gotta credit moyu for absolutely nailing the design. I cleaned some residue and added mystic lube to mine and it has an excellent soft feel.


----------



## carcass (Mar 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think that with cubing, (generally, not all the time) weight and stability go hand-in-hand. Most of the time, a heavier cube will be more stable.


I don't think there is really a correlation. More just the build of the cube. Gan cubes are the lightest are extremely stable.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

carcass said:


> I don't think there is really a correlation. More just the build of the cube. Gan cubes are the lightest are extremely stable.


I link some weight to my cube.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> There is no cube that is "objectively" the best now. We're not in a time where only one cube is the only choice to get great times anymore. Not everyone is saying that the Gan 11 M Pro is the best cube the same way people said that the DaYan Zhanchi was the best cube back then. Like others are saying, personal preference is now a big factor.


I understand what you mean but I don't think the RS3M is a serious contender. It's good for its price but that's all.
But if you're right, let's hope the people at Moyu won't realize they are stupids and the RS3M is as good as the flagship by GAN and they cannibalize the sales of their own flagship with a cheapest product.
Anyway, someone asked why one would consider the GAN a better cube and I gave him my answer. I regret that some upset people felt compelled to lecture me with their idea that everything is a matter of preference. It doesn't make you want to answer people. But maybe that's what they wanted because that's all they have to promote their favorite.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

carcass said:


> I don't think there is really a correlation. More just the build of the cube. Gan cubes are the lightest are extremely stable.
> […]
> I think (probably)
> XS > 11 M Pro
> What is so much better? I couldn't tell you. I don't have an 11 M pro. But I do know that the XS is so well suited to my turning I don't know what else I would use


I have both and my preference goes to the GAN11. It has a special feeling due to its improved magnetic core. Plus, I like the UV coating.
In my experience, the GAN11 and the Valk Elite are the most two stable cubes I own, and the lightest (with the XS).
But if you are entirely satisfied with your XS, I would say you have no reason to change.
I was dreaming of the stability of the Valk with better colors and the UV coating, so I bought the GAN and I'm fully satisfied.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> But maybe that's what they wanted because that's all they have to promote their favorite.


Please tell me you didn’t say that. I said in my previous post that I didn’t have either cube, so I couldn’t tell you which one I thought was better. Also, you shouldn’t accuse people of “promoting their favorite cube,” because you were doing it as well.

I’m going to respond to this, because I didn’t earlier:


Pyjam said:


> Don't try to patronize me. You don't realize that I'm 3 or 4 times older than you.


First of all, I didn’t mean to patronize anybody, and I’m sorry that it may have sounded that way. But, yes, you pulled the age card. I realize that this was maybe 50% a joke and 50% serious, but just because I’m not old enough to vote, or drink, or do any of the other things that adults can do, doesn’t mean that I can’t have an opinion or that I can’t be more right than an adult on <insert whatever topic you want to>.

Also, this is what happens when somebody posts a thread about an idea that’s already been posted many times before, so just a reminder to everybody to search for an existing thread before you post a new one!


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> First of all, I didn’t mean to patronize anybody, and I’m sorry that it may have sounded that way. But, yes, you pulled the age card. I realize that this was maybe 50% a joke and 50% serious, but just because I’m not old enough to vote, or drink, or do any of the other things that adults can do, doesn’t mean that I can’t have an opinion or that I can’t be more right than an adult on <insert whatever topic you want to>.


The sentence about promoting their favorite was more precisely aimed to SH03L4C3 who admitted he doesn't like something about GAN products.

You're right I was half joking half serious. You were trying to give me a lesson in tolerance, and I don't take it too seriously. And you're right you can be more right than an adult on occasion. But take a step back, in this particular case, you are speaking about cubes you admit you do not own (at least the RS3M), when I own both. So forgive me if I think my opinion is more grounded than yours. That said, please accept that I respect your person, but disagree.

Whatever you think, the fact that some marketing managers at Moyu decide to put the RS3M at an entry level product is a solid evidence that it isn't suppose to compete with a flagship, or they should be fired.


----------



## carcass (Mar 12, 2021)

Also, this thread is the 'best cube on the market', so just putting the "everyone has preferences" argument is quite annoying. Perhaps there is an objective best but people like the feel of other cubes more. Personally, the 11 M pro is probably the best based on @Pyjam 's comments about the weight and stability. Even if I like an XS more doesn't make it better. Maybe I just like it more because I've had it longer. What I am trying to say is: There might be a best cube right now, but that doesn't mean everyone mains it.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> I still believe the GTS2M was the peak of flagship cubes and we've plateaued from there


I’ve noticed you’ve said this a few times and each time I want to try it more and more...


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 12, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> : No need for the negative reactions just because you disagree. That's just childish lmao


One of the reasons for reactions is to express your opinion without making a new message. It's ok that ppl have different opinions and they can disagree with you and express that with a reaction.


Pyjam said:


> You don't realize that I'm 3 or 4 times older than you.


That is literally irrelevant.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> That is literally irrelevant.


Only for you because you don't realize the fun of the situation.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> One of the reasons for reactions is to express your opinion without making a new message. It's ok that ppl have different opinions and they can disagree with you and express that with a reaction.
> 
> That is literally irrelevant.


I don’t care that people have a different opinion but I would rather see them reply and explain their position on it. I very clearly cited my opinion, gave credit to several other fantastic cubes, and provided my reason for my opinion while others just drop a lame reaction and call it a day without any explanation. This leave ambiguity in whether or not they have a reason to dislike the Gan 11 vs dropping a negative reaction just because they are childish and have a differing opinion.


----------



## qwr (Mar 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’ve noticed you’ve said this a few times and each time I want to try it more and more...


well I have a strong personal bias because it was my first really good speedcube, but what can I say, it is a really nice feeling cube. especially if you put in silk or mystic for a soft cushioned feeling. I think I spend more time just turning my cubes for the feel than actually speedcubing because I don't make time for practice and I'm busy.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> If you like to cube with an anvil, it's a preference indeed.
> suppose.


Cubesmith was dope, can’t argue with that...
Jk


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

for me, it is so satisfying to turn!!!
the faint scratchy feeling
the squshyness if the weight 5
the asmr from the sound when turning fast
the fading matte texture
ooooh yeah


----------



## qwr (Mar 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> for me, it is so satisfying to turn!!!
> the faint scratchy feeling
> the squshyness if the weight 5
> the asmr from the sound when turning fast
> ...


rs3m 2020?
it does have a weird squishy feeling if using traxxas on the core...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

y


qwr said:


> rs3m 2020?
> it does have a weird squishy feeling if using traxxas on the core...


ea, rs3m


----------



## qwr (Mar 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> y
> 
> ea, rs3m


that's not the same as the rs3m 2020 you know that right


----------



## povlhp (Mar 12, 2021)

Think it is important to think what is the best on the market, not price, not your main.
I see everybody recommend the Tengyun V1 despite its weak magnets. I love the GTS3M for its strong magnets, and fast turning. But I think the blank hard plastic feels brittle. I am afraid it will crack if dropped,
All that said, I do not feel my RS3M 2020 is the best I have (I am a n00b). Tried different lube setups, extra magnets,and got it to where it is light turning and the magnets can be felt. It is much better as stock, but not something I feel is likely to be top of the line.


----------



## qwr (Mar 12, 2021)

like I said earlier my setup rs3m 2020 does have a strange squishy feeling and I think it had an interesting hollow sound before I lubed it too


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Mar 12, 2021)

Haven't been cubing too much recently, but the meilong m was my favourite cube I tried


----------



## qwr (Mar 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> like I said earlier my setup rs3m 2020 does have a strange squishy feeling and I think it had an interesting hollow sound before I lubed it too



update: I added some mystic and now it's much glidier and quieter. I used to think silk was my favorite cubicle lube for feeling but I might have to change it to mystic. the cube seems to eat lube in that a day after I apply lube the cube is kinda slow again.maybe the flat surfaces don't let lube stay?
I know this isn't the lube thread but I've been really happy with every cubicle lube i've used so far (even though I haven't used the angstrom ones much yet)


----------



## guelda (Mar 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> I think (probably)
> XS > 11 M Pro
> What is so much better? I couldn't tell you. I don't have an 11 M pro. But I do know that the XS is so well suited to my turning I don't know what else I would use



I loved my XS and thought it would be really hard to beat, I even thought about buying another one just in case (...), but I waited and bought a 11M Pro. I'm glad I did because I prefer it, so I hope you'll be able to try one and see for yourself


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 15, 2021)

I voted for my 3 favorites, but I give honorable mention to: 

YJ MGC 3x3 M

_and (surprisingly)_

the Qiyi MS Magnetic 3x3 is shockingly good for such an inexpensive cube


----------



## K2Cubing (Mar 15, 2021)

Gan 11 M Pro if you have the money you can customize it to your preference by as well as long as you like a light cube. budget under £10 i would go for the Meilong M or the Rs3 M 2020. mid range (10-20) Guhong v4 you can watch Brody the Cubes video for it. then 20-30 ever one of the dayan tengyums i would go for the v2 because of customblity and they are both very quiet and a smooth felling. from £30 and up the Gan 356, the Gan air.


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 15, 2021)

Eamon said:


> nonmag cubes are irrelevant


If you want a poll that reflects the community’s view, you can’t be deciding which cubes are “irrelevant” and which cubes aren’t.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> In terms of performance i think the Valk Elite is a direct upgrade. But of course, since the Valk is cheaper a lot of people still use it


it's more than that.


----------



## carcass (Mar 15, 2021)

The valk has an ireplicable feeling that I have yet so see from another cube. Performance wise they are very similar.


----------

